# my Australian trip



## Polaroids&DrinkinStories (Feb 15, 2010)

i'll be arriving in melbourne march 21 from los angeles. im there until 26th when i plan on driving to sydney, with plans on arriving in sydney on the 28th (2 days enough to make that drive?) then i'm in sydney from april 28th until 11th. then i plan to drive to brisbane with plans on arriving there on the 13th (again, 2 days for the drive). i leave brisbane on the 20th.

so my questions are is 2 days enough driving time between those cities. also it seems the weather will still be summer-ish -- is it still nice for swimming in the ocean at that time of year?

also my car hire from melb to syndey is reasonable but the car hire from sydney to brisbane is like twice the amount. any reason for that? anyone have any info on some cheap car hires? i think through orbitz the rental for the 2 days was like $258 which just seems way too high to me.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Polaroids&DrinkinStories said:


> i'll be arriving in melbourne march 21 from los angeles. im there until 26th when i plan on driving to sydney, with plans on arriving in sydney on the 28th (2 days enough to make that drive?) then i'm in sydney from april 28th until 11th. then i plan to drive to brisbane with plans on arriving there on the 13th (again, 2 days for the drive). i leave brisbane on the 20th.
> 
> so my questions are is 2 days enough driving time between those cities. also it seems the weather will still be summer-ish -- is it still nice for swimming in the ocean at that time of year?
> 
> ...


I'd allow yourself at least a day extra for the drives to enjoy the trips, perhaps even four days for each and a week in Sydney will be sufficient for most people and a week in Brisbane more than you need.
You'd probably do better to split that up a bit, maybe a couple of days for Byron Bay and Gold Coast , and then north of Brisbane you have Fraser Island and Great Barrier Reef - Lady Elliot Island dive with the mantas - official website

For some cheap driving, see if you can book a campervan relocation - Rental Relocations Australia New Zealand United States Canada - Hire Now at StandByCars , free accommodation as you just pull up basically anywhere, plenty of off road stop sites about and no problems with safety.
Travelmate - Australia Accommodation and Hotels, Tours, Car Hire, Maps, Australian Travel Guide being good for planning.

Don't pay $258 and leave your booking until a week beforehand or even closer as that time of year you'll not have much of a problem getting a vehicle and even without doing a relocation, have a look at Car Hire & Airport Car Rental in Sydney Melbourne Brisbane Perth Adelaide with Avis, Budget, Hertz, Europcar, Thrifty & Redspot


----------



## Anne (Feb 22, 2010)

What would you recommend to me..

1. trip to Fraser Island
2. trip to Uluru
3. trip to Great Barrier Reaf
4. Great Ocean Road trip (I am by my own)

Unfortunately I have not enough time and money to do all of this things.. 

Looking forward to your replies.

--------
Anne Sustainable housing - Online Eco Friendly Journal, News and Directory


----------

